# Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?



## MarcoZG (1. Juni 2014)

Moin Moin , geht das ?
Hatte ein Loch im Rumpf ( unter dem Luftkasten) und nun zu laminiert , dann 2 x mal gespachtelt und nun wollte ich fragen ob ich noch einmal ne Schicht Glasfasermatte rauf laminieren kann? ( Arbeite mit Epoxid)
mfg


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Können schon, aber von der Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit bringts nix-  normaler Spachtel als Zwischenschicht wirkt wie eine Trennschicht.


----------



## MarcoZG (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Können schon, aber von der Haltbarkeit/Belastbarkeit bringts nix-  normaler Spachtel als Zwischenschicht wirkt wie eine Trennschicht.





Ok danke , dachte halt nur das ich als "Sicherheit " nochmal alles versiegeln kann


----------



## MarcoZG (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

achso und ich nutze Epoxy Spachtel


----------



## Edde26 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Hallo an alle, habe ein ähnliches Problem? 
Ich wollte auch mal wissen wenn ich ein Loch vorher mit Epoxyspachtel zu mache, ob ich danach auch mit Glasgewebe und Epoxidharz Laminieren kann?! Wollte nach dem Spachteln eine neue Schicht Laminat drüber machen. Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen. #6 
Es ist ein GFK Boot und die Schadstelle ist an der Oberkante vom Spiegel. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß Edgar


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Dazu hat Dorschbremse, ein paar Beiträge über deinem, eigentlich schon geantwortet.
Alternativ zum Spachtel kannst du aber mit Verdickungsmittel(z.b.Aerosil) und Glasfaserschnippsel dir einen "Spachtel" selbst mischen.
Wenn dieser dann im nächsten Arbeitsgang mit Glasfaser belegt, laminiert wird, bekommst du auch eine dauerhafte Verbindung.
Es sollte natürlich direkt weitergearbeitet werden, also wenn das Material gerade abgebunden ist, nicht erst am nächsten Tag wenn das Zeug polymerisiert ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Relgna (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Wenn man mit Epoxyd arbeitet ist es immer gut alle Arbeiten im nass in nassverfahren zu erledigen das gibt den besten halt und verbindung, gut ist wenn man probiert den Spachtel gleich mit eingedicktem Harz zuersetzen so gibt es eine bessere Oberfläche wo nichts abplatzen/ blättern kann.


----------



## Edde26 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Danke erstmal und sorry für die blöde Frage |kopfkrat aber ich habe vorher noch nie mit dem Zeug zu tun gehabt. Heißt also ich kann den Spachtel mit Harz anrühren, Stelle abdichten und wenn angezogen gleich laminieren. Würde also wenn ich richtig verstehe auch mit Epoxy Spachtel so funktionieren? Oder würde es auch evtl. gehen wenn ich die Schadstelle Spachtel glatt schleife und danach epoxy Primer auftrage und diesen dann wenn noch nicht angezogen laminiere oder geht das gar nicht? #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Du kannst aus Harz, Härter mit Microballs, Baumwollflocken  und Thixotropiermittel einen Spachtel herstellen.

Aber Spachtel gibt keine nennenswerte Festigkeit. Besser ist es den Schaden mit Laminat zu reparieren und dann mit Spachtel, auch gerne selbst gemischt, zu glätten.

Abschließend muss Epoxy lackiert werden.


----------



## volkerm (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Epoxy an Epoxy klappt immer; falls das Zeug zwischendurch mal durchgehärtet ist, einfach anschleifen. Nass in nass ist die Königslösung, klappt aber oft zeitlich nicht. Das hat aber so eine irre Klebekraft, dass es nach Anschleifen genauso gut klappt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*



volkerm schrieb:


> Epoxy an Epoxy klappt immer; falls das Zeug zwischendurch mal durchgehärtet ist, einfach anschleifen. Nass in nass ist die Königslösung, klappt aber oft zeitlich nicht. Das hat aber so eine irre Klebekraft, dass es nach Anschleifen genauso gut klappt.



Aber es repariert nicht den Schaden im Gewebeverbund. Es ist ein anspruchsvolles Pflaster.


----------



## volkerm (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Klar Frank, anschäften, Fasern einbringen, und dann Oberfäche takko machen.


----------



## Blaupause (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

...Und wie Testudo schon schrieb, Epoxy muss lackiert oder mit Gelcoat versiegelt werden. Es ist nicht UV-resistent und kreidet an der Sonne schnell aus, wird spröde, rissig und gelb.
 Bei Epoxyverarbeitung auf die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit (< 70 %) und Verarbeitungstemperatur (> 15 °C) achten. Je nach Hersteller und Produkt sind die Harze aber toleranter gegenüber Feuchtigkeit und Temperatur.
 Viel Spaß bei der Sauerei |supergri


----------



## volkerm (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nach Spachteln nochmal Laminieren!?*

Unter dem Luftkasten hast Du eigentlich keine Sonneneinstrahlung. Falls Du kleinere Mengen Carbon oder Kevlar benötigst- PN.


----------

